# Monarch 10ee tool room lathe - $2000 (Wilton MAINE USA)



## CluelessNewB (Jan 17, 2019)

If I only had more time, space and money!   

https://maine.craigslist.org/tls/d/wilton-monarch-10ee-tool-room-lathe/6793631869.html


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 17, 2019)

Overpriced considering what's missing and the condition
mark


----------

